# Don't do Uber. You need to pay tax on fee as well. I am shocked.



## amsguy (Feb 13, 2019)

good thing I found it out earlier than later.
I joined UBER mid December 2018. so I got 2 payments from Uber. Easy enough to see how much I made in year 2018.
$530 that is the total. so I was expecting 1099 with $530 as taxable income.

However when I saw the 1099, it was $770 as my gross income. I was like WTF...

Long story short,
Uber put their fees (booking, service, or whatever it is).. as driver income.
so Drivers need to pay Uber's income. this is so wrong.

i drove long hours/distances... and pay gas, car depreciation... and more taxes.

The $770 is what uber received from my passengers. they cut the fee and paid me $530. 
My taxable income should be $530 not $770.

oh well. I am leaving uber...

i just want to share this facts. 

so ask your self? is this worth it? this is bs.


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

That doesn't sound legal


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

amsguy said:


> good thing I found it out earlier than later.
> I joined UBER mid December 2018. so I got 2 payments from Uber. Easy enough to see how much I made in year 2018.
> $530 that is the total. so I was expecting 1099 with $530 as taxable income.
> 
> ...


Just deduct the fees as a business expense.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Uber didn't do that to me. Mine matched almost dollar for dollar. I think Uber just didn't like you. They're like that you know.


----------



## Pboudet (Nov 13, 2018)

You sure you got that right? Uber is bad but not that bad.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> Uber didn't do that to me. Mine matched almost dollar for dollar. I think Uber just didn't like you. They're like that you know.


You have to bend over for Uber and smile while you get shafted.


----------



## amsguy (Feb 13, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Uber didn't do that to me. Mine matched almost dollar for dollar. I think Uber just didn't like you. They're like that you know.


are you sure? add your payments you received and compare with 1099.. 
I am pretty sure it is the same for all of us


Pboudet said:


> You sure you got that right? Uber is bad but not that bad.


If I did for several months.. then i wouldn't noticed. But again, I started mid Dec 2018.
I know how much I received from Uber in year 2018. 2 payments. $530.

1099 form - $770


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Omg! You're right! It's off by $3.00. I'll get with my legal counsel in the morning to get to the bottom of this! I guarentee you, heads will roll at corporate!
Oh, wait. I didn't get a 1099!


----------



## amsguy (Feb 13, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Omg! You're right! It's off by $3.00. I'll get with my legal counsel in the morning to get to the bottom of this! I guarentee you, heads will roll at corporate!
> Oh, wait. I didn't get a 1099!


i am just sharing the facts. At least it is the facts to me. if you are not, great. Enjoy uber


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

If your total income from Uber was under $15K, you didn't receive a 1099.


----------



## amsguy (Feb 13, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> If your total income from Uber was under $15K, you didn't receive a 1099.


i have 1099-K. oh well i stop here.
i am not here to ask help or anything. sharing the info for those who didn't know. I DID NOT KNOW.


Uber will be good for killing time/fun/side job.
Don't do it as main job. not sure how much ppl makes but it will better on work on others.
car depreciation, maintenance, Gas, Time, risking driving, insurance, safety, and one accident (too much headache)...AND TAX !!!

3. still love it? then enjoy !.

I know I will doing uber. but not like crazy as of yesterday. I was having great time as uber driver. I was willing to those risks.. but TAX...turned me down big time. so unfair.
I know I will do "destintion option" (twice a day). other than that, no more. 
no weekends.

Here is the proof.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

amsguy said:


> i have 1099-K. oh well i stop here.
> i am not here to ask help or anything. sharing the info for those who didn't know. I DID NOT KNOW.
> 
> 
> ...


You deduct the uber fees on your return. If you are serious, you should probably consult a tax professional.


----------



## amsguy (Feb 13, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> You deduct the uber fees on your return. If you are serious, you should probably consult a tax professional.


yes. that is what I will do since I know. However most of people take 1099 and put the gross income as a starting point. 
so I am sharing it. (not sure how Lyft generates the 1099. I will find it out around this time next year )

Safe drive guys !!!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

amsguy said:


> Here is the proof.


Something is screwy. Everything that I have read says that Uber does not send you a 1099-K unless you had at least $20,000 in gross trip earnings (base fares, not promotions).

https://help.uber.com/partners/arti...aBQPhnwbUE1Yo=&_csid=tVkQIyn62XW3FCkQu6iHCA#_


Uber said:


> We will provide you with a 1099-K if you earned more than $20,000 in gross unadjusted payments, and you provided at least 200 trips. If you do not meet both of these thresholds, you will not receive a 1099-K.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> You have to bend over for Uber and smile while you get shafted.


.......and if you try to bring your own Vaseline™, they take it away from you...........................................



Boca Ratman said:


> consult a tax professional.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



amsguy said:


> take 1099 and put the gross income as a starting point.


Yes, you take what is on the 1099 and list that as your Gross Income. Uber sends you a pay statement each week. If you just delete it, you can still go to Uber's website and get each pay statement for the year. You add up all of them. You need only a four function calculator to do that. Banks and places like that give them away to customers. Your telephone, also, should have one. You then add up the amounts on the 1099. You subtract the grand total of all of your pay statements from the grand total on the 1099. The remainder is what you list as "Uber Fees". You deduct those. From your net income, you can also deduct expenses such as gasolene, oil changes, cleaning supplies and the like Keep track and keep receipts. Pay for everything with a credit card, if you have one. In addition, keep track of your business vs. non-business mileage. For some expenses, you can deduct only an amount in proportion to the business miles. For some expenses peculiar to TNC work, such as special licences for New York City drivers or for the TNC endorsement on your insurance policy, you may be able to deduct one hundred per-cent. Check with a tax professional who is qualified to dispense tax advice. I am not a tax professional, therefore I am not qualified to dispense tax advice.

Check the TAX Boards on this forum. There are several Tax Professionals who post to it regullarly. One of the major contributors to it is @UberTaxPro . He gives sound advice. Pay heed to what he posts.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

You should also be looking at the tax statement Uber gives you which lists fees, expenses, etc. (if not provided on the 1099). These cover Uber’s cut, tolls, airport fees, etc. and you list them on your income tax as expenses (these are separate from the mileage deductions). I would highly recommend you take it to a tax professional and they can help you with it. The expenses/fees minus the gross income is your net income and what is taxed. This includes your cut of trip earnings, tips, promotions. Etc.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

You simply deduct these fees on the Schedule C that you, as a 1099 worker, will file with your taxes.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Look closely at line 10. This is Uber's fees. This is where you'll write $240. That's the difference between the $770 Uber claims you made and the $530 that you actually received from Uber. This is as basic of a business as you're going to get.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I made 21K last year (gross), 12.7K net (Uber Net i.e I cashed out 12.7K)
Since I made over 20K I got a 1099 this year. I technically cashed out 12.7K so they base everything off of that. 
And *we* (H&R Block) start adding up my expenses. My account said I can claim 1/2 of my insurance, Cell Phone Date plan &/or if I bought an Iphone in 2018, Any car repairs/oil changes/tire changes , All my car washes.

After my expenses and the fact that they calculate your cost per mile 50 cents (I claimed 13K miles driven). My Uber money ended up tax fee. The reality is we really don't make any money off of this gig. *Heck Uber itself isn't really making any money in fact they are losing money. We are all losers here!

*


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> If your total income from Uber was under $15K, you didn't receive a 1099.


You get a 1099 for anything over 600 dollars.


Cdub2k said:


> I made 21K last year (gross), 12.7K net (Uber Net i.e I cashed out 12.7K)
> Since I made over 20K I got a 1099 this year. I technically cashed out 12.7K so they base everything off of that.
> And *we* (H&R Block) start adding up my expenses. My account said I can claim 1/2 of my insurance, Cell Phone Date plan &/or if I bought an Iphone in 2018, Any car repairs/oil changes/tire changes , All my car washes.
> 
> After my expenses and the fact that they calculate your cost per mile 50 cents (I claimed 13K miles driven). My Uber money ended up tax fee. The reality is we really don't make any money off of this gig. *Heck Uber itself isn't really making any money in fact they are losing money. We are all losers here!*


Now you understand the new math they teach today, welcome to Trumps reality.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

amsguy said:


> good thing I found it out earlier than later.
> I joined UBER mid December 2018. so I got 2 payments from Uber. Easy enough to see how much I made in year 2018.
> $530 that is the total. so I was expecting 1099 with $530 as taxable income.
> 
> ...


I suggest you contact a tax proffesional, those fees are completly deducted from your earnings.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You get a 1099 for anything over 600 dollars.


Ah... no.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

amsguy said:


> good thing I found it out earlier than later.
> I joined UBER mid December 2018. so I got 2 payments from Uber. Easy enough to see how much I made in year 2018.
> $530 that is the total. so I was expecting 1099 with $530 as taxable income.
> 
> ...


Let me guess!! Yes. Another "new" member.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

You cannot deduct both the miles and the expenses on insurance, phone, car service, etc. It is either miles at a set rate per mile, or actual costs, but not both.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

just so you new guys know. Uber may not send you one, but its sitting right there on their website waiting for you to still handle it


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Having to do the tax thing every few months is really the only thing still making me really apprehensive about starting this ride share driving endeavor of mine. I'm worried about me screwing up, so I don't need Uber screwing up before I even see the numbers.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

If you have a regular full time or part job in addition to Uber/Lyft, you can avoid having to file rideshare taxes every few months by having yoir regular employer deduct higher rate of taxes from your other job paycheck. 

As far as I understand, if your total annual expected tax return is still positive, meaning IRS owes you money at the end of the year, even when you add your rideshare income, you don't need to file your rideshare taxes quarterly. In other words, IRS just cares that you never owe them taxes for longer than 3 months, they prefer to owe you, and they don't care how you make it happen.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> You cannot deduct both the miles and the expenses on insurance, phone, car service, etc. It is either miles at a set rate per mile, or actual costs, but not both.


Not true.

The choice is related to vehicle expenses - you can either take the standard mileage OR actual vehicle expenses. Standard mileage includes: maintenance/repairs, gas/oil, car washes, depreciation, car payments & car insurance.

Additionally, you can also deduct any other business expenses - such as a portion of your cell phone, chargers, xm/satellite radio & other music streaming services, cleaning supplies...

And if course, you will also deduct uber's fees and commission, airport fees, tolls...


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes, you are right.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

US/states define what you pay taxes on for your business. Uber has nothing to do with tax law


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

amsguy said:


> good thing I found it out earlier than later.
> I joined UBER mid December 2018. so I got 2 payments from Uber. Easy enough to see how much I made in year 2018.
> $530 that is the total. so I was expecting 1099 with $530 as taxable income.
> 
> ...


You need to understand a 1099, the fees are deductible. If you made under $600, you would not have received a 1099. Go see a CPA, then you will understand.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Now you understand the new math they teach today, welcome to Trumps reality.


Leave it to an Uber-liberal to blame EVERYTHING on DJT!

What's the matter, having a cloudy morning? I know, it's Trumps fault.

It will always puzzle me why some people can't grasp objective logic and facts, but instead, puff on your vape machine and blame it on DJT. I hope it makes you feel better- well, in reality I don't, but it's just a saying.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

There is only one thing I hate about Trump - my tax return for year 2018 is the worst in like EVER! I don't give a damn about whatever else he does, but I hate that he made me pay more taxes!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You get a 1099 for anything over 600 dollars.
> 
> Now you understand the new math they teach today, welcome to Trumps reality.


No you don't, I didn't receive one. Uber says I made less than 20k so I get a earnings summary for tax purposes.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

It depends on the state. MA, for example, requires you to have 1099 if you make 600+. Most states do not require it until you make 20k+.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

The Texan said:


> Leave it to an Uber-liberal to blame EVERYTHING on DJT!
> 
> What's the matter, having a cloudy morning? I know, it's Trumps fault.
> 
> It will always puzzle me why some people can't grasp objective logic and facts, but instead, puff on your vape machine and blame it on DJT. I hope it makes you feel better- well, in reality I don't, but it's just a saying.


DJT? Are you besties? What does he bring wings when he comes over to watch the game? ffs Stan's everywhere.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> You cannot deduct both the miles and the expenses on insurance, phone, car service, etc. It is either miles at a set rate per mile, or actual costs, but not both.


Partially Incorrect. Certain items are totally deductible and have nothing to do with the mileage. In your example the phone expense is deductible above and beyond the mileage as well as other supplies you may use.



Taksomotor said:


> There is only one thing I hate about Trump - my tax return for year 2018 is the worst in like EVER! I don't give a damn about whatever else he does, but I hate that he made me pay more taxes!


Ditto, if you live in a high income and property tax state like me (NY) you are screwed this year. Combined with the lower withholding rates its a complete disaster.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes, I live in Taxachusetts.


----------

